# Bad poor, no crema; faulty machine or am i doing something wrong?



## Koonga (Apr 21, 2021)

Using Rancilio Silvia V6 - i've uploaded a video comparing my old cheap Sunbeam machine vs the Silvia (using the same grounds on both):






As you can see and the difference is huge! I've tried tamping more, tamping less, changing the amount of grounds, nothing seems to make a difference.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You're using a pressurised basket with the sunbeam which is giving a fake crema.

The coffee is ground too coarse and the dose is too high in the Rancilio portafilter.

I don't see a grinder so assume you're using pre-ground which is another source of the problem.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Koonga - for the Rancilio: lower the dose, grind much finer. Make sure your coffee is good and not stale and old.


----------



## Koonga (Apr 21, 2021)

thanks @Rob1 and @MediumRoastSteam! i'll try a finer grind and lower amount, will report back with results!

@Rob1I do have a grinder, though that grind wasn't from today (still fairly fresh tho). Next time i'll try a fresh grind too


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Koonga said:


> thanks @Rob1 and @MediumRoastSteam! i'll try a finer grind and lower amount, will report back with results!
> 
> @Rob1I do have a grinder, though that grind wasn't from today (still fairly fresh tho). Next time i'll try a fresh grind too


 What grinder do you have? Always grind fresh (20 minutes or less before use).


----------



## Koonga (Apr 21, 2021)

success! behold my pour! 😍



http://imgur.com/1gcuHF6


@Rob1 @MediumRoastSteam you guys were right, i just needed a finer grind. The grind i was using was considered "fine", but i think the rancilio needs something especially fine, much finner than previous machines i've used. No big deal, just good to know.

Don't judge me @Rob1 but we've actually been using a Vitamix for grinding coffee. It does a surprisingly good job, though isnt very practical for in small amounts. I'll get a grinder soon, but I'm glad i havent bought one yet because i now know i need one that is capable of a super fine grind.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

@Koongaok your shots are going to be all over the place with a blade grinder (or blender). It's not just fineness of grind that's important, it's consistency too. Having said that pretty much any fully adjustable burr grinder will be better than a blade grinder. Without breaking the bank a good hand grinder like a JX pro, Lido E etc will be a good investment.


----------



## Koonga (Apr 21, 2021)

yeah all good @Rob1 we always intended to get a better grinder after upgrading machine, but wanted to test the machine first. I ended up buying a Macap M2M which is working great so far. here's a family photo 😍

certainly not claiming to be an expert on any of this stuff but i'm keen to learn and improve my game. i'm getting better each day but got a long way to go! thanks for all your help mate.


----------

